# wifi portugal



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi .

Does any body know where there are any hotspots for wifi in the Algarve area.

We will be there about 3 months Jan / March.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We are in McD's Lagos as we type. 

Wifi is free at all McD's and it is the same log on / password for all of them that we have tried in Portugal (no codes) so you don't need to eat a burger each time...... and so far no 30min time restriction.

Other than that we are told that the civic square in Albufeira and Vila do Bispo ?? Not tried them. 

Barry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

StanDup said:


> We are in McD's Lagos as we type.
> 
> Wifi is free at all McD's and it is the same log on / password for all of them that we have tried in Portugal (no codes) so you don't need to eat a burger each time...... and so far no 30min time restriction.
> 
> ...


Thanks .
What is the password/logon or are you given one at McD's when you by a "Big Mac"


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The South Bar in Lagos Marina has free wifi a pleasnt place to sit with a coffee or beer and watch the world go by


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we had no problem there are lots of free wi fi ..

Monte gordo the cafe bar top end of car park buy a coffee and stay on internet as long as you want.

Quateria from outside the tourist office up to the Don josi hotel you can pick up free wifi .

We went into the T office and they told us about it.

Sagres the two Bars accross from the tourist information both have free wifi.

we just find the tourist info and they tell you where it is 

Tavira nr the bridge Pingo Doce some were picking it up there.Or the Library accross the bridge.

Vila de Bispo in the square its ok been there done that lol


All the libraries have it you can take your own laptop or use their pc its free.
Just some of the places we found ..

Val


----------

